# Kann CD/DVD nicht mehr mounten

## smove

Hallo,

ich bin mir nicht sicher seit wann das Problem besteht, da ich selten CD/DVDs benutze.

Jedenfalls ist es mir nicht mehr möglich CD/DVDs einzuhängen.

Als einzige "Fehlermeldung" spuckt dmesg mir folgendes aus:

```
hdc: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

hdc: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

hdc: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

hdc: cdrom_decode_status: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hdc: cdrom_decode_status: error=0x40 { LastFailedSense=0x04 }

hdc: possibly failed opcode: 0xa0

hdc: DMA disabled

hdc: ATAPI reset complete

```

Kernel: 2.6.31-gentoo-r1

udev: 146-r1

hal: 0.5.14

CD/DVD-Laufwerk: LITE-ON DVDRW SHM-165P6S

Wenn ich mount /dev/hdc/ /mnt/cdrom ausführe passiert nichts. Mount scheint sich aufzuhängen bzw. arbeitet nicht weiter. 

Der Vorgang lässt sich auch nicht durch ctrl+c beenden.

Hat evtl. jemand einen Ansatz wie ich das Problem beheben kann?

mfg 

smv

----------

## UTgamer

Dein opt. Laufwerk wird sauber erkannt also elektronisch fehlerfrei, das erkennt man an der Meldung "DriveReady". Die Meldung "SeekComplete Error" erhält der Treiber vom Laufwerk.

Ich denke dein Laufwerk ist defekt, Laserdioder verschlissen oder verstaubt, da wird ein neues Laufwerk fällig sein wenn eine Reinigung nicht hilft.

Reinigung optischer Laufwerke:

Die LASERdiode hat eine Beschichtung welche nicht länger als 7 Sekunden mit Alkohohl in Berührung kommen darf, also Laufwerksgehäuse öffnen und mit einem Wattestäbchen und Spiritus oder besser Isopropylalkohol 2-3 Sekunden abreiben und trockenpusten. Oder direkt ein neues Laufwerk kaufen.

Du versuchst aber nicht eine Audio-CD zu mounten, den das geht nicht in dieser Form.

Dein Kommando mount /dev/hdc/ /mnt/cdrom ist falsch geschrieben, es muß heissen mount /dev/hdc /mnt/cdrom.

----------

